# UGBodybuilding has been Updated



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

The forum software has been updated to Xenforo. 

This is the early stages of the process. Please post here any issues, errors, changes, suggestions or requests you have. We want this change to be as seamless and painless as possible. I need your help to now finish the process. Thank you


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 29, 2021)

Bro... SOO much better.


----------



## Eric Smith (Jun 29, 2021)

Very good job.  This feels like a new house.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2021)

@Jin testing testing


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2021)

Spongy said:


> @Jin testing testing


Dafuq does this mean?


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

Might as well test this too

fuck


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> Dafuq does this mean?


it means we can now tag people in posts. been wanting this feature forba long time


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2021)

your fuck has been received @rawdeal


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

Several new features look familiar to me from another board.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

Spongy said:


> your fuck has been received @rawdeal


 LITERALLY?!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 29, 2021)

Paging @MrRippedZilla will be much easier and more efficient now lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 29, 2021)

Spongy said:


> it means we can now tag people in posts. been wanting this feature forba long time


I love when members tag me @Spongy! Doesn't take much to make me smile. Morning @rawdeal!


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> Bro... SOO much better.


Agree with this ... the overall "look," including the Chat looks more open, less cramped.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

Moaning,  bb  

like new emojis too


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Two early things:

1) I don't like not being able to see member name colors in the chat box.

2) I don't like only being able to access chat box from the home page. If I'm chatting I can't continue reading threads, I have to return to the home page to check chats


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

@biggerben692000   always loved that signature of yours, bb.  Woulda been very irregular of you on another board  


love the new avatar too


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2021)

Noticed the Chatbox isn't available other then when on the Forumn home page, for instance it used to be viewable when reading a thread or in the New Posts tab. 
Not the end of the world but that was nice for it to hang up there always.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Noticed the Chatbox isn't available other then when on the Forumn home page, for instance it used to be viewable when reading a thread or in the New Posts tab.
> Not the end of the world but that was nice for it to hang up there always.


This has been requested. I'm looking into it.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> @biggerben692000   always loved that signature of yours, bb.  Woulda been very irregular of you on another board
> 
> 
> love the new avatar too


What happened to the old new avatar?!   Rather look at Jill Ireland + that guy than at you


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 29, 2021)

I dont see an option to edit my post. 
Actually. Edit old post. A post from last night pre update. I see option to edit new post.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 29, 2021)

I don't see an option to delete PMs. I can select all, but none of the options in the drop down is to delete. Is there a way to do this?

I like the new look, although I finally had learned my way around the old!

Also, I received a pop up saying that the site uses cookies. Is that an issue with privacy?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 29, 2021)

Change is the one constant in the universe and we should all strive to embrace it as it is inevitable ...

Question:  Did Thanks and Reputation get replaced by Reaction Score and Points ... ?

Is there somewhere we can read and learn more about the way those things work here ...?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 29, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> What happened to the old new avatar?!   Rather look at Jill Ireland + that guy than at you


That's Charles Bronson and his lady strolling down Sunset Blvd. Its a classic. I'm scrolling through pics I have on a new laptop. I'm gonna pick a new Avi to put up for a while. Been about 3 weeks since I bumped to 9iu's/ed of Seros. Making one final push before I call it a life. I'll put a back shot up for my avi in about 6 months. That will make the 2 avi's a decade apart.
My wife just took her first ever iu of Seros. She's a decade younger than I am. We're going down this road together but separate. She has a gf she works out with. I have my son. We're trying to get his brother, my youngest son, to come along with us. We'll see how it goes.

My 2 sons and I are setting off on a new business endeavor. A family friend has contracts with some local dispensaries here in the Desert. He needs more product. My son had a grow up and running for a time. He had to deal with the spot being broken into several times. Had to be an inside job each time. He employed people at harvest time. 
His step father at the time was an idiot and would bring people around for no other reason than to show off. I was studying abroad and could only lend moral support. We're going to do it right this time.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Change is the one constant in the universe and we should all strive to embrace it as it is inevitable ...
> 
> Question:  Did Thanks and Reputation get replaced by Reaction Score and Points ... ?
> 
> Is there somewhere we can read and learn more about the way those things work here ...?



I think what you see now is reputation and rep power. I may be able to change it to reputation by having it recoded. let me look into it. 

Also thanks has been replaced by "like"


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I don't see an option to delete PMs. I can select all, but none of the options in the drop down is to delete. Is there a way to do this?
> 
> I like the new look, although I finally had learned my way around the old!
> 
> Also, I received a pop up saying that the site uses cookies. Is that an issue with privacy?


All sites use cookies so that you do not have to login each visit. 

Notification popup should now be disabled.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> This has been requested. I'm looking into it.


Cool.
Also unable to scroll chatbox unless in the full archive.
FYI I am on mobile browser if that is helpful.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm lost. I found watched threads once and now I cannot find it...how do I get there?


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm lost. I found watched threads once and now I cannot find it...how do I get there?


At the top click "forums" under it is "watched"


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 29, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> That's Charles Bronson and his lady strolling down Sunset Blvd. Its a classic . . .





biggerben692000 said:


> I was studying abroad and could only lend moral support. We're going to do it right this time.




I KNOW who Charles Bronson is, dammit!   Was taking a moment to pay homage to his less well-known wife  (RIP)
Studying a broad too much will always derail a business ... best wishes on your new venture.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks Mugzy!   Sadly, so many folks are very routine driven, they will likely slam what is new before giving it a shot.  Your efforts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 29, 2021)

Is tapatalk no longer compatible with the forum?


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Is tapatalk no longer compatible with the forum?


Coming up


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 29, 2021)

@mugzy, will we be able to go to the latest post from the main page?  Once in the sub I can click on when the latest post was made and it'll take me to it.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> @mugzy, will we be able to go to the latest post from the main page?  Once in the sub I can click on when the latest post was made and it'll take me to it.


@DEADlifter did you try clicking "Whats New" at the top? let me know if thats what you need.

Also latest activity is here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/whats-new/latest-activity


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> Is tapatalk no longer compatible with the forum?


@nissan11 is tapatalk working now?


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 29, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I love when members tag me @Spongy! Doesn't take much to make me smile. Morning @rawdeal[/USE
> [/QUOTE]
> [USER=627]@biggerben692000 here ya go good morning[/USER]


----------



## quackattack (Jun 29, 2021)

mugzy said:


> @nissan11 is tapatalk working now?


Yes tapatalk is working now.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2021)

I like routine and I gotta say it’s weird but could get use use to this..seems easy enough to navigate thanks mugs we all appreciate it


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm digging it.  Check out my sweet profile banner.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I'm digging it.  Check out my sweet profile banner.



Ok how you do that?!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 29, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Ok how you do that?!


Looks like you found it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2021)

Like checking into a new Air BnB. Got that 'new forum smell' to it. I like.


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2021)

I posted in a thread, and it says...  This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 29, 2021)

Great work @mugzy 

Smooth migration so far it seems.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I posted in a thread, and it says...  This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.


Fixed


----------



## Spear (Jun 29, 2021)

Lookin good. Maybe shrink the avatar size a bit?


----------



## CJ (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you sir! 

Although I'm sure I should be muzzled sometimes.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 29, 2021)

I think it seems like a great transition so far.

Is there a way to delete PMs?


----------



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I think it seems like a great transition so far.
> 
> Is there a way to delete PMs?


Check the pm's you want to delete then scroll to the bottom and click leave conversation. I'll see if we can get the wording changed to delete.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you, looks great!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I posted in a thread, and it says...  This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.


Know your place, bitch. Bahahaha.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 30, 2021)

Man. This is alright for real. I like!


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 30, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The forum software has been updated to Xenforo.
> 
> This is the early stages of the process. Please post here any issues, errors, changes, suggestions or requests you have. We want this change to be as seamless and painless as possible. I need your help to now finish the process. Thank you


I like it mugsy


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks good Mugzy. Thanks you.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 30, 2021)

Is it possible to add back the "twisted dark green" profile layout or is what's under the "style chooser" the only options we have for forum layouts


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 30, 2021)

It's like this format is just ment for scrolling vs the other one was ment for viewing/searching

-using my phone 📱


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2021)

Where’s the reputation button? Looks like
It’s more of an awards system the way TID is set up?

Looks great so far Mugzy. Thank you.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks pretty good .. thanks for your effort, well done.


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 30, 2021)

Testing


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

Jin said:


> Where’s the reputation button? Looks like
> It’s more of an awards system the way TID is set up?
> 
> Looks great so far Mugzy. Thank you.


Yes the trophy/award thing is part of Xenforo. I haven't decided if we will keep it yet or not.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Is it possible to add back the "twisted dark green" profile layout or is what's under the "style chooser" the only options we have for forum layouts


I can have additonal skins added however the feel will be the same with Xenforo. It would only change the colors. I will have another added soon.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks great Mugzy! 
I also use Tapatalk when I’m out and it’s working perfectly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ftf (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the new look. I miss the scrollable chat box. Thanks for all your hard work Mugz.


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the new look - some things may take getting used too but overall I am a fan. Thanks for all the hard work you put in


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> I like the new look. I miss the scrollable chat box. Thanks for all your hard work Mugz.


Sometimes it scrolls for me, sometimes it does not. I'll have to figure out exactly what I do to get it to scroll.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Sometimes it scrolls for me, sometimes it does not. I'll have to figure out exactly what I do to get it to scroll.


It works with updated technology. If you let it load t he posts will populate and it will start to scroll.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice work mugzy, one thing I noticed is that the blue color for mod names is very difficult to read against the black background.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the look and it's easy to use which is always important to me.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 30, 2021)

Having played with this for a day, I just wanted to say thanks to you Mugzy.
This is a really nice upgrade and change, which you put a lot of work into (I probably don't even know the half of it).


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

Bottom left select Style chooser. Omi Strike and Omni Legend skins have been added.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2021)

As an old guy I can personally recommend Omni Legend skin, easy on the eyeballs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 30, 2021)

Thanks Mugzy, I like it.

Only problem I'm having is the font sizes on mobile (android) are really small for me. Not sure if there is a way for me to change if in my settings or if that is a sitewide style for everyone.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 30, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> As an old guy I can personally recommend Omni Legend skin, easy on the eyeballs.


Agreed.  Not as "pretty" as the other, maybe, but easier to read.  There's a reason most hard copy printed matter does not use black backgrounds.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 30, 2021)

Crap.  Haven't figured out Strike vs Legend yet ... and couldn't get "cancel" to work on my post above,

but Light definitely works better for my gear-ravaged eyeballs than Dark.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Crap.  Haven't figured out Strike vs Legend yet ... and couldn't get "cancel" to work on my post above,
> 
> but Light definitely works better for my gear-ravaged eyeballs than Dark.



@rawdeal top right click the lightbulb for the light skin. Its a great option at night.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

New icons added to the homepage. Everything is coming along well.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you.  I actually got the white background via the "style chooser" option at lower left too.

(I still remember a phone booth on every corner though)


----------



## ftf (Jun 30, 2021)

I like to use the "what's new" button to keep up with what's going on here but now if I hit "what's new" there is no chat box. Is this going to change? 
I do like how the nav bar stays at the top of the page so I don't have to scroll back up to leave the thread.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> I like to use the "what's new" button to keep up with what's going on here but now if I hit "what's new" there is no chat box. Is this going to change?
> I do like how the nav bar stays at the top of the page so I don't have to scroll back up to leave the thread.


Just click on the "New Posts" button to the right.


----------



## ftf (Jun 30, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Just click on the "New Posts" button to the right.


This is a screen clip of when I do that. Is there a setting I can change somewhere?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 30, 2021)

Man, typical of me.  I did not read everything you had to say before I responded.  Sorry about that. 

I think mugzy is looking into if it can be added on more than the home screen.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

I just posted a imgur link in the chat box and the chat disappeared and now I can't get it back.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

ftf said:


> I like to use the "what's new" button to keep up with what's going on here but now if I hit "what's new" there is no chat box. Is this going to change?
> I do like how the nav bar stays at the top of the page so I don't have to scroll back up to leave the thread.


Chatbox is now on every page.


nissan11 said:


> I just posted a imgur link in the chat box and the chat disappeared and now I can't get it back.


I deleted it. It was making the chatbox odd shaped while we were working on it.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 30, 2021)

Copy.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mugzy (Jun 30, 2021)

Anything else?


----------



## Blacktail (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok this is way better!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 1, 2021)

Meh, not a fan of change.

Not here enough to complain 👍


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2021)

The share button  can get removed!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2021)

Also, on my phone I can't access sent pm's.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Yes the trophy/award thing is part of Xenforo. I haven't decided if we will keep it yet or not.


I’m not a fan.
My .02


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Yes the trophy/award thing is part of Xenforo. I haven't decided if we will keep it yet or not.


Also I think we need a neg rep option!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The forum software has been updated to Xenforo.
> 
> This is the early stages of the process. Please post here any issues, errors, changes, suggestions or requests you have. We want this change to be as seamless and painless as possible. I need your help to now finish the process. Thank you


I cancelled my tapatalk app since UGBB doesn't update any more there.  TID still does but I don't really like going on that Forum anymore.  I'm cool with logging in on laptop/desktop application.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’m not a fan.
> My .02


me either.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 1, 2021)

UG is running the newest version of tapatalk. Was there a issue with it?

@The Phoenix


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The forum software has been updated to Xenforo.
> 
> This is the early stages of the process. Please post here any issues, errors, changes, suggestions or requests you have. We want this change to be as seamless and painless as possible. I need your help to now finish the process. Thank you


So much better !


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> UG is running the newest version of tapatalk. Was there a issue with it?
> 
> @The Phoenix


Yes sir, it just wasn't updating anything.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes sir, it just wasn't updating anything.


The latest plugin is installed here. Should be working just fine if you want to use it.

Nonethess I never recommend tapatalk because it is not secure and everything that goes through tapatalk is stored in a database somewhere.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> Also I think we need a neg rep option!


I 2nd this opinion;
We should also have a dedicated thread to start a neg rep train.

For instance when someone post something worthy of being negged rep'd you'd post the link to the comment in thread and we all hop on and neg the shxt outta that fuker 😆😆 #teamwork

It will bring more unity to the forum...


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2021)

i think its good fun, havnt got a clue how to work half the features yet though...


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> i think its good fun, havnt got a clue how to work half the features yet though...


I just added a few.... to see if my edit feature was working on other's posts.

I wasn't able to edit a thread where someone had a pic in it, it said I exceeded my allowed file limit of 0.

Wasn't even trying to edit the pic, just the text for the person.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just added a few.... to see if my edit feature was working on other's posts.
> 
> I wasn't able to edit a thread where someone had a pic in it, it said I exceeded my allowed file limit of 0.
> 
> Wasn't even trying to edit the pic, just the text for the person.


Fixed


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 1, 2021)

mugzy said:


> The latest plugin is installed here. Should be working just fine if you want to use it.
> 
> Nonethess I never recommend tapatalk because it is not secure and everything that goes through tapatalk is stored in a database somewhere.



it is working now. I just resubscribed since I cancelled it thinking UGBB was gone. I use a VPN on my phone as well so not concerned if not secure; the VPN has me covered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser (Jul 1, 2021)

The new board is excellent. It's mostly the little things, like opening a thread and having it immediately go to the first unread post. 

One thing I wouldn't mind seeing is a dark-ish theme that doesn't mix black and grey background with red text and borders. That stuff is hard on my aging color blind eyes.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2021)

yup awesome work


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 2, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> I KNOW who Charles Bronson is, dammit!   Was taking a moment to pay homage to his less well-known wife  (RIP)
> Studying a broad too much will always derail a business ... best wishes on your new venture.


I see what you did there! Guys will say they were away at University instead of prison. Started as a way to keep young children in the dark. "My daddy is at College!" Someone decided the lie sounded better than the truth.


----------



## GSgator (Jul 2, 2021)

This is a lot cleaner. I’m still navigating around and seeing what new options there are.


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 2, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I see what you did there! Guys will say they were away at University instead of prison. Started as a way to keep young children in the dark. "My daddy is at College!" Someone decided the lie sounded better than the truth.


No, no, NO.  I was going for the pun there ... "studying a *broad*," especially when said in a 1940s Bogart voice, speaks to men's habit of staring at women. Afaik, the places you were educated have helped you provide valuable services to others.

I am too old for this board  .........


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 2, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I 2nd this opinion;
> We should also have a dedicated thread to start a neg rep train.
> 
> For instance when someone post something worthy of being negged rep'd you'd post the link to the comment in thread and we all hop on and neg the shxt outta that fuker 😆😆 #teamwork
> ...


Reminds me of bodybuilding.com lol


----------



## mugzy (Jul 2, 2021)

This migration went way better than I thought it would. Do we have anymore issues to solve? If not how about requests?


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 2, 2021)

Looks good and so far no issue. Thanks Mugzy and team!


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 2, 2021)

Great job! Usually I don't like the software changes forums make but this is good. Plus, now I don't need my glasses :^ /


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2021)

Agreed that this has been a very successful shift. I hate change and I’m liking this!

Thanks boss!


----------



## simplesteve (Jul 3, 2021)

I was looking for the twisted green, I see it's been changed. This blue color is pretty cool though.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I'm digging it.  Check out my sweet profile banner.


htf do u add that? thats dope af


im retarded....there is a button for profile banner


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2021)

also why can i edit some but not all of my posts?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 3, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> No, no, NO.  I was going for the pun there ... "studying a *broad*," especially when said in a 1940s Bogart voice, speaks to men's habit of staring at women. Afaik, the places you were educated have helped you provide valuable services to others.
> 
> I am too old for this board  .........


That's what I was referring to!! The "Studying A BROAD"!! A woman has ruined many decent men. 
Did I use the "I see what you did there" thing? You may be too old but I may be too out of touch?!?!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 3, 2021)

I love the new board set up. I’ve been away from it a little while but when I signed on I was like bam I love it. Thanks for putting in  The hard work…


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you, its awesome !


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 3, 2021)

I like the banner update as well..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 6, 2021)

I no longer see signatures on my phone ... does this form not allow them ....?


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> I no longer see signatures on my phone ... does this form not allow them ....?


Hold it sideways.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 6, 2021)

Another suggestion: Make avatars round.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 7, 2021)

Damn I missed a lot this past week or two.

I tried to log on from my phone but it said it couldn’t be found so I requested to use the desktop site instead and here we are


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2021)

My Founding Member status is gone


----------



## 69nites (Jul 9, 2021)

I lost my ability to view attachments or use emojis. Which would you rather have?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2021)

69nites said:


> I lost my ability to view attachments or use emojis. Which would you rather have?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 9, 2021)

SFGiants said:


>


=-O


----------



## mugzy (Jul 9, 2021)

69nites said:


> I lost my ability to view attachments or use emojis. Which would you rather have?


I will be back this weekend and work on tweaking a few things.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks like creating polls in threads isn't active, not a major heart-ache but I do love me UFC fight polls.


----------



## sm1ke (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice! I'm on a different forum and we switched to Xenforo 4-5 months ago. Site looks very clean.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 10, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Looks like creating polls in threads isn't active, not a major heart-ache but I do love me UFC fight polls.





AlleyFox said:


> Another suggestion: Make avatars round.



Done and Done


----------



## Send0 (Jul 10, 2021)

I haven't gotten into the features, but I will say that the mobile format is so much cleaner. I'm totally digging the upgrade so far!


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Done and Done


Looks great and thanks!


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 10, 2021)

sm1ke said:


> Nice! I'm on a different forum and we switched to Xenforo 4-5 months ago. Site looks very clean.


Looks like a lot of different forums are moving to Xenforo from vBulletin.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s amazing ty for all the hard work


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 10, 2021)

I just posted a YouTube link and it shows up like this for me:


----------



## mugzy (Jul 10, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I just posted a YouTube link and it shows up like this for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what is the issue you need help with?

The captcha has nothing to do with UG. That is tapatalk or YouTube. Your link works fine for me.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 10, 2021)

mugzy said:


> So what is the issue you need help with?
> 
> The captcha has nothing to do with UG. That is tapatalk or YouTube. Your link works fine for me.


Copy that.
I thought it looked that way for everyone.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 11, 2021)

Much better!!


----------



## mugzy (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks like no more issues to resiolve. How about requests for functions?


----------



## Send0 (Jul 17, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Looks like no more issues to resiolve. How about requests for functions?


Any options to make the shout box have a longer scroll? Along the same lines, is it possible to make the shout box history longer, or have a user configurable history/pagination length?

If not, then no big deal, but thought I'd ask. Thanks again Mugzy! I'm really digging this new software so far.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 17, 2021)

What about the red box with the white arrow that would allow you to go directly to the end of a thread? Or am I just not seeing it now?


----------



## Lizard King (Jul 20, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 20, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> What about the red box with the white arrow that would allow you to go directly to the end of a thread? Or am I just not seeing it now?


I see a red box but it jumps to the top of thread.


----------



## jc240 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the work Mugzy.  It looks cleaner and easier for my aging eyes to read.  

As a newb I do miss the rep points.   Kind of helped me weed through the BS when I'm reading advice or info.   I could count on advice from Senior members with high rep points as being legit.

 Although, the mods and senior members do a great job of filtering bad info as well.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 21, 2021)

Lizard King said:


> Looks good



Is this LK from TID?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lizard King (Jul 21, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is this LK from TID?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If there is another he owes me gratuities for name infringement


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 21, 2021)

Lizard King said:


> If there is another he owes me gratuities for name infringement



The LK on the Den also has the same avi. You should sue him for copyright infringement and collect royalties.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 21, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> What about the red box with the white arrow that would allow you to go directly to the end of a thread? Or am I just not seeing it now?


At the top in "What's New" click "New Posts" > At right click "filters" in the red bar and be sure "unread posts" is checked. Now click filter and you are ready.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 21, 2021)

mugzy said:


> At the top in "What's New" click "New Posts" > At right click "filters" in the red bar and be sure "unread posts" is checked. Now click filter and you are ready.


Thanks!!


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 25, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I love when members tag me @Spongy! Doesn't take much to make me smile. Morning @rawdeal!


@biggerben692000 good to see you post brotha !!!!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jul 28, 2021)

Agree with others, been gone a while, log back into the new site and see the new upgrades.   So much better.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 30, 2021)

Any chance we could get a sub forum for posts related to politics?

It'd be a nice spot for people to spew most of their political rants in one part of the board, and then I can just avoid/ignore that entire sub-forum 😎


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Any chance we could get a sub forum for posts related to politics?
> 
> It'd be a nice spot for people to spew most of their political rants in one part of the board, and then I can just avoid/ignore that entire sub-forum 😎


LOL a good idea!


----------



## mugzy (Jul 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Any chance we could get a sub forum for posts related to politics?
> 
> It'd be a nice spot for people to spew most of their political rants in one part of the board, and then I can just avoid/ignore that entire sub-forum 😎


I prefer not to give politics its own platform. The general topics forum is the best place to put these topics. If there were so many political posts we needed a forum I would have to consider banning political posts. Its just not what UG is built for.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 30, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I prefer not to give politics its own platform. The general topics forum is the best place to put these topics. If there were so many political posts we needed a forum I would have to consider banning political posts. Its just not what UG is built for.


Understood... It's probably good for me to practice being an adult anyway, and learn how to ignore things 😂.

Thanks for the response Mugzy!


----------



## mugzy (Jul 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Understood... It's probably good for me to practice being an adult anyway, and learn how to ignore things 😂.
> 
> Thanks for the response Mugzy!


I'm ok with political posts pertaining they remain respectful in nature. There is nothing wrong with debate and it wakes up a lot of members who usually lurk and do not post. We do not want UG to have a mean face. We are all here because we have a common interest.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 30, 2021)

mugzy said:


> I'm ok with political posts pertaining they remain respectful in nature. There is nothing wrong with debate and it wakes up a lot of members who usually lurk and do not post. We do not want UG to have a mean face. We are all here because we have a common interest.


Fair enough, @mugzy. Religion and politics are the two most toxic subjects anywhere. Keeping it sane is a big job indeed.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 30, 2021)

Only problem I have and continue to have is that I don't always get alerts with the little bell icon when a thread I am following has a new post.


----------

